# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Backfilling

## lowriding

Hi all  
Have built a treated sleeper retaining wall and now need to backfill the area ( approx 9 t ) . What is the best material to use ? I need to fill up 40-60cm before  topsoil and new turf over the top.I have seen blue metal but seems a bit exxy at over $50 a tonne . I have seen recycled agg which is more reasonable about $30 a tonne is there any problems with this ? Should i get 10mm ,20mm  or the 40-70mm size ? Or is there another material better ? 
thanks  !

----------


## SLUGGO33X

i have approx 5 tonnes of cleanfill for free if you want?

----------


## Peaceful L/S

recycled ag would be fine, this is only subsoil. you could use any kind of clean fill.

----------


## lowriding

> i have approx 5 tonnes of cleanfill for free if you want?

  
thanks but its more work ! unless you have a 5 tonne tipper also  :Biggrin:   Not  looking forward to shoveling once from my driveway dont want to do it twice !  Thanks for the responses guys  i reckon i will go with the recycled agg ,20mm for easy shovelling .  
cheers

----------


## pawnhead

An ag line and some geotextile blanket around it will help prevent it silting up for a while.

----------

